# Biker protest



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

More excitement for Waco ?
http://www.kvue.com/story/news/stat...still-in-jail-after-deadly-shooting/28145183/


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I understand why the police did what they did. But I also understand that some innocent bystanders likely got caught up with the rest. 

I also understand that 98% of the people in prison say that they are innocent. And every time there is a terrorist incident, the mother and father insist that "he was a good kid who would never hurt anyone.

They'll have their day in court. With respect to those of you who ride, when you go to a gathering like that, you know that a bunch of the people are one spilled beer away from a brawl. That's part of the excitement of being there. If you happen to get caught in the middle of one of those brawls, you have to expect that something bad might happen.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I feel sorry for the innocent who are being held in the 170...but "if you lie down with dogs..you're gonna get up with fleas"....

I'd bet that 170 will be increased after the 'support rally' planned. Nothing good is gonna come out of 400+ MORE bikers gathering in Waco....somebody is gonna have 'trouble' with somebody.... 'Nature of the beast'.....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

$1,000,000 bonds for 170 people. Are they all being charged with capital murder? Does the judge(s) think they're all going to flee the country if released? The 8th Amendment is supposed to protect citizens from excessive bail. It's not supposed to be used to deter retaliation. ???


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Does anyone else think some noise ordinances are going to be enforced? You couldn't pay me enough to be within 20 miles of this mess.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Seems to be a lot of people claiming they know innocents that were wrong place wrong time victims. What a joke. Does anyone know someone that is guilty??? Now there is even a slogan. "Hands up, don't shoot"...oh wait, that one is already taken


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who is claiming to know innocent people that were in the wrong place? I must've missed that. Link?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

slabmaster said:


> Seems to be a lot of people claiming they know innocents that were wrong place wrong time victims. What a joke. Does anyone know someone that is guilty??? Now there is even a slogan. "Hands up, don't shoot"...oh wait, that one is already taken


And here I thought everyone was innocent until proven guilty. Silly me


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

MEGABITE said:


> Who is claiming to know innocent people that were in the wrong place? I must've missed that. Link?


Paragraph 6 in the OP's link.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I thought he was talking about someone on here


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I think a lot of those guys are scumbags, but $1 mil bail across the board is excessive. That judge is out of order.


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

No one on here. In the article and other media sources. I firmly believe innocent until proven guilty. Pd said they feel good about probable cause on arrest made. I have no idea if what happened was right or wrong. That's why we have courts.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I predict the cops will win again. History has a way of repeating itself.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

From the story:

"I know my aunt and uncle would not be involved in something like this. They would do anything to help anybody in need," said Shonna.

Shonna says her family members, Mike and Sandra Lynch, are very well respected in their community of Mart and are known to help organize and take part in charity events. She says it's not a matter of them being at the wrong place at the wrong time, but that others should not have been there.

Their mug shots:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

See, here's the problem. The poster says "90% Not Guilty Of Anything."

But that means that out of 170 people arrested, only 17 really are guilty of something. That fiasco wasn't the effort of just 17 people.

They really believe that some of the people arrested weren't guilty of anything. But they also know that figuring out which ones is going to be difficult to impossible. So they make up a slogan, to appeal to people's emotions.

Both sides (all sides?) do it. But those are the things that lose you the support of the thinking majority.

BTW - the high bail is because they are being charged under organized crime statutes. There are SOME biker "clubs" that should be treated that way. Even those of you who ride know that. DA's love to stretch statutes like that, to include situations that they weren't intended for.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

roundman said:


>


Hyperbole much?


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> I thought he was talking about someone on here


I do.

Forewarning, I will not go into great detail about their cases.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> But that means that out of 170 people arrested, only 17 really are guilty of something. That fiasco wasn't the effort of just 17 people.


What happened to:



pocjetty said:


> Once again, a lot of you guys are ready and willing to convict a man before he's had his day in court.
> 
> General rule of thumb: Wait until AFTER the trial to get out the rope.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gary J said:


> From the story:
> 
> "I know my aunt and uncle would not be involved in something like this. They would do anything to help anybody in need," said Shonna.
> 
> ...


Ferals say the same thing: DINDONUFFINS


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

might turn into another shooting gallery for the POs


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MEGABITE said:


> What happened to:


I'm guessing you didn't read my first post, just above that said (among other things) "they'll have their day in court". Or are you just that much of a sphincter that it doesn't matter?

You guys were ready to lynch a man over something unproven. Many people tried to ruin his business. Some made death threats. (No one from here, thankfully, as far as I know.) I said that was wrong, and that people should let the man have his day in court first. It's sort of sick that you object to that. Obviously you're still red-a**ed about it. But I was totally consistent here and there.

If you check this thread, I said that "some innocent bystanders likely got caught up with the rest", but that it was obvious that it took more than 17 people to produce all that mayhem. Notice how I'm not calling any person guilty? Notice how I don't want to ruin their lives, or take their livelihood? Notice how I said that they deserve their day in court? See the difference? Of course you don't. The same thing that allowed you to make your comments before won't allow it. It's called ignorance. And I pity you.

Here...I'll show mine, if you show yours:


pocjetty said:


> I understand why the police did what they did. But I also understand that *some innocent bystanders likely got caught up with the rest*.
> 
> I also understand that 98% of the people in prison say that they are innocent. And every time there is a terrorist incident, the mother and father insist that "he was a good kid who would never hurt anyone.
> 
> *They'll have their day in court.* With respect to those of you who ride, when you go to a gathering like that, you know that a bunch of the people are one spilled beer away from a brawl. That's part of the excitement of being there. If you happen to get caught in the middle of one of those brawls, you have to expect that something bad might happen.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> I understand why the police did what they did. But I also understand that some innocent bystanders likely got caught up with the rest.
> 
> I also understand that 98% of the people in prison say that they are innocent. And every time there is a terrorist incident, the mother and father insist that "he was a good kid who would never hurt anyone.
> 
> They'll have their day in court. With respect to those of you who ride, when you go to a gathering like that, you know that a bunch of the people are one spilled beer away from a brawl. That's part of the excitement of being there. If you happen to get caught in the middle of one of those brawls, you have to expect that something bad might happen.


i've seen spilled beer start a fight at a rodeo , country dances , rock concerts, country concerts , block partys . bikers arent the only ones that fight over nothing.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

MarkU said:


> Does anyone else think some noise ordinances are going to be enforced? You couldn't pay me enough to be within 20 miles of this mess.


I always wondered why a bike can be as loud as a locomotive but a car with the same amount of decibels will get pulled over everytime.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Ruff Neck said:


> I always wondered why a bike can be as loud as a locomotive but a car with the same amount of decibels will get pulled over everytime.


Pipes the louder the better!! Thumper stereos ... bust them all and confiscate their speakers!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Pipes the louder the better!! Thumper stereos ... bust them all and confiscate their speakers!!


 No difference between the two whatsoever. One person assuming they have the right to intrude upon other people's peace and quiet. Simple juvenile inconsiderate rudeness.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

I saw this on Facebook from "Texas Confederation of Clubs and Independents."
It seems like not all bikers are wanting to go and protest.

** Biker Family and Friends ***

While we fully support your right to free speech and to assemble peacefully, the Texas Confederation of Clubs and Independents, US Defenders Program, and the Texas Legislative Strike Force are not in any way supporting the Biker Protest scheduled to happen in Waco on Sunday, June 7th. 

We are advising club members, independents and the general public to refrain from a protest in Waco while our organizations along with lawyers work through the process of getting the innocent bikers released from the Mclennan County Jail. 

We understand this is being coordinated by other organizations. All we ask is that those who do participate do so in a peaceful and respectful manner. 

Respect,
TXCOC&I


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mark454 said:


> I saw this on Facebook from "Texas Confederation of Clubs and Independents."
> It seems like not all bikers are wanting to go and protest.
> 
> ** Biker Family and Friends ***
> ...


Finally...a breath of 'good sense' in all this mess...Might prevent a few more dead bodies on the asphalt....


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> No difference between the two whatsoever. One person assuming they have the right to intrude upon other people's peace and quiet. Simple juvenile inconsiderate rudeness.


X2

And there is no reason to rev it up at every stop sign in the neighborhood. People need to grow up.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

i actually know one of the 170 being held he is a musician not even a biker and has a wife and two kids and is a good guy


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i actually know one of the 170 being held he is a musician not even a biker and has a wife and two kids and is a good guy


 You know it's a heck of a party if they even throw the band in jail.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i actually know one of the 170 being held he is a musician not even a biker and has a wife and two kids and is a good guy


What is he charged with?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> You know it's a heck of a party if they even throw the band in jail.


el oh el


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> What is he charged with?


impersonating a musician?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> What is he charged with?


cooking Meth and selling it to sharkbait would be my guess


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Back in 89 a couple of friends and I ended up at a biker bar on South Padre island. There were a few Banditos in there and we got drunk together, of course I was buying their drinks but they were pretty cool guys to party with. They are not all rabid dogs.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Back in 89 a couple of friends and I ended up at a biker bar on South Padre island. There were a few Banditos in there and we got drunk together, of course I was buying their drinks but they were pretty cool guys to party with. They are not all rabid dogs.


If you were buying my drinks, I would be the nicest guy you ever met too.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

fastpitch said:


> If you were buying my drinks, I would be the nicest guy you ever met too.


Yep. And I had a few large bodyguards too.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

dwilliams35 said:


> No difference between the two whatsoever. One person assuming they have the right to intrude upon other people's peace and quiet. Simple juvenile inconsiderate rudeness.


X2. can't stand either


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> cooking Meth and selling it to sharkbait would be my guess


that's offensive he is a musician and a family man

i have no interest in man-made concoctions of death pushed on the public as recreational drugs


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

chumy said:


> X2. can't stand either


 No more obnoxious than turbo or glass pack mufflers on a truck. There's something about a old Shovelhead or Panhead that sounds good IMOP..... To each his own.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> that's offensive he is a musician and a family man
> 
> i have no interest in man-made concoctions of death pushed on the public as recreational drugs


So they had a sale on peyote?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> I'm guessing you didn't read my first post, just above that said (among other things) "they'll have their day in court". Or are you just that much of a sphincter that it doesn't matter?


I see the crawfishing has begun. 



> You guys were ready to lynch a man over something unproven. Many people tried to ruin his business. Some made death threats. (No one from here, thankfully, as far as I know.) I said that was wrong, and that people should let the man have his day in court first. It's sort of sick that you object to that. Obviously you're still red-a**ed about it. But I was totally consistent here and there.


Uh, no you weren't. You stated: "That fiasco wasn't the effort of just 17 people." So you have already tried and convicted more bikers with that ignorant statement. It's just a guess. Admit it. Speaking of sphincters, you're talking out of yours. (Your breath stinks )



> If you check this thread, I said that "some innocent bystanders likely got caught up with the rest", but that it was obvious that it took more than 17 people to produce all that mayhem. Notice how I'm not calling any person guilty? Notice how I don't want to ruin their lives, or take their livelihood? Notice how I said that they deserve their day in court? See the difference? Of course you don't. The same thing that allowed you to make your comments before won't allow it. It's called ignorance. And I pity you.


Instead of pitying others quit being a hypocrite. How about that?



> Here...I'll show mine, if you show yours:


No thanks, I'm straight.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Slimshady said:


> No more obnoxious than turbo or glass pack mufflers on a truck. There's something about a old Shovelhead or Panhead that sounds good IMOP..... To each his own.


That "good" sound is the nuts, bolts, and screws rattling loose


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Slimshady said:


> No more obnoxious than turbo or glass pack mufflers on a truck. There's something about a old Shovelhead or Panhead that sounds good IMOP..... To each his own.


I pray your neighbor buys a panhead and opens it up every morning a 4am. They sound so pleasant at that time in the morning:headknock


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

chumy said:


> I pray your neighbor buys a panhead and opens it up every morning a 4am. They sound so pleasant at that time in the morning:headknock


Makes me almost miss my methhead neighbor, and his friends in Gilchrist. Also makes me miss my 2001 twin Johnson 200's 2 strokes. In unison, at about 6:30 in the morning. Was my blocks payback to that tard.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MEGABITE said:


> I see the crawfishing has begun.
> 
> Uh, no you weren't. You stated: "That fiasco wasn't the effort of just 17 people." So you have already tried and convicted more bikers with that ignorant statement. It's just a guess. .


 Nine people were killed, and 18 injured. Even a baboon like you should know that's more than 17.

You got involved in the Internet equivalent of a public lynching a while back, without giving a man the benefit of a trial. It was wrong, wrong, wrong... and I rubbed your nose in it. Obviously you STILL have the red-*ss over it.

If you're going to thread-stalk me, you really need to bring your A game. I've got no need to crawfish. If I'm wrong, I'm man enough to stand up and admit it. Clearly you aren't.

You're just embarrassing yourself now. You bore me, and I'm done with you. Shoo...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No I did not get into any internet lynching. You didn't rub my nose in anything. I am definitely not stalking you. Have you started drinking today already or are you naturally delusional? :spineyes:


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

chumy said:


> I pray your neighbor buys a panhead and opens it up every morning a 4am. They sound so pleasant at that time in the morning:headknock


panheads do sound nice . i would be that neighbor if i didnt live in the country.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

chumy said:


> I pray your neighbor buys a panhead and opens it up every morning a 4am. They sound so pleasant at that time in the morning:headknock


No need for him to do that.....I have one:headknock


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, you gotta consider the source, but this is interesting...

http://washingtonweeklynews.com/tex...ntract-vowing-not-to-sue-for-wrongful-arrest/


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> $1,000,000 bonds for 170 people. Are they all being charged with capital murder? Does the judge(s) think they're all going to flee the country if released? The 8th Amendment is supposed to protect citizens from excessive bail. It's not supposed to be used to deter retaliation. ???


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This!

Cops screwed up. Plain and simple. $1,000,000 each X 170 people? That's judicial kidnapping / terrorism. I've written a LOT of police reports in my life and I can't imagine standing in front of a judge with a bible under hand and swearing I could account for the location(s), behavior(s), and actions of "170" individuals. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'm thinking Waco PoPo are getting into some deep chit...

"Don't sue me...and I'll reduce your bail"...?????????


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> i actually know one of the 170 being held he is a musician not even a biker and has a wife and two kids and is a good guy


I'll ask again, what crime has he been charged with?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I'll ask again, what crime has he been charged with?


*"Each of the more than 170 arrested are being charged with engaging in organized criminal activity, which includes murder, capital murder and aggravated assault." *


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I'm thinking Waco PoPo are getting into some deep chit...
> 
> "Don't sue me...and I'll reduce your bail"...?????????


The police do not set bail.....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> The police do not set bail.....


No kidding ???.....:headknock

Guess I should have said the whole city administration of Waco is in deep doo-doo....hwell:


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> No kidding ???.....:headknock
> 
> Guess I should have said the whole city administration of Waco is in deep doo-doo....hwell:


I can't tell what you are thinking, only what you post. It may be all that beating your head on a wall causing that....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I can't tell what you are thinking, only what you post. It may be all that beating your head on a wall causing that....


 Before it's over with, there's liable to be some police that get caught in the same drain that the rest of the municipal government finds themselves in..


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Hooked Up said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This!
> 
> Cops screwed up. Plain and simple. $1,000,000 each X 170 people? That's judicial kidnapping / terrorism. I've written a LOT of police reports in my life and I can't imagine standing in front of a judge with a bible under hand and swearing I could account for the location(s), behavior(s), and actions of "170" individuals. :headknock:headknock:headknock


 You do understand that the RICO statutes are intentionally broad and vague? They did that to be able to roll up all the accountants, lookouts, girlfriends, and whoever else they could think of. And by charging them with something really bad, they would roll on the "real" bad guys. I honestly don't know if these guys have had federal charges brought against them, but there are similar state statutes most places.

I'm not saying it's right, I'm saying it's law. They got it passed by pointing at those terrible Mafia gangsters, and saying that it's okay to violate the Constitution in certain special cases. After all, they're really bad, aren't they? So it's okay to make up special rules for them. The problem is, governments will ALWAYS take the next step, and find another special case.

I'm not saying it's right, I'm saying it's law. We allowed the government to confiscate assets from (suspected) drug dealers, to "hit them where it hurts - in the pocketbook". The government gave itself the power to take property, without any proof of a crime, and not give it back until the person proved that they did nothing wrong. Proof of innocence is a really tough thing, and that's why it was never allowed. But drug dealing was a "crisis", and that got them the exception. Now they use the same confiscation power in a lot of other places, and no one questions it.

The Waco police and/or DA's office isn't in any trouble. One of the things meeting RICO's "racketeering" requirements is obstruction of law enforcement. From the reports and pictures, no doubt a lot of them did that. Which means that they can at least justify bringing the charges, and making the arrests. The bail is up to a judge, but high bail is common in RICO cases.

Yeah it's wrong. But once they established that they could do it, it's not too difficult to expand the times that it is justified. This ship sailed decades ago.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Before it's over with, there's liable to be some police that get caught in the same drain that the rest of the municipal government finds themselves in..


If they violated the law they should get punished. I have not seen one speck of evidence to make me think there was any misconduct.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> This!
> 
> Cops screwed up. Plain and simple. $1,000,000 each X 170 people? That's judicial kidnapping / terrorism. I've written a LOT of police reports in my life and I can't imagine standing in front of a judge with a bible under hand and swearing I could account for the location(s), behavior(s), and actions of "170" individuals. :headknock:headknock:headknock


Sure is ironic how quiet this situation has become as soon as the Waco PD started to be questioned about their decision to arrest all of those arrested. What charges are being filed on who, what evidence is there to support those charges, what reasoning was used to set the bail amount, etc., etc.

While I don't doubt there were a number of bad guys in the crowd that should have been arrested and charged under the RICO statute, I'm guessing the majority did not fall into that group. Waco PD have overstepped their bounds in my opinion.

I could support arresting everyone and then immediately working to identify the real criminals and releasing all others, but they chose to not do their jobs and instead took the easy way out.


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

nobody has seen any evidence other than the feds,local pd ,fbi, and any other alphabet organization involved . we are all just speculating . 
makes for good coffee shop gossip is about all .


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

They used the threat of RICO to force a confession from Michael Vick's associates, and ultimately from Vick himself. *They have even brought RICO charges against Catholic Dioceses*, over the cover-up of sex abuse. Conspiracy... cover-up... okay. But they actually called the Roman Catholic Church a criminal enterprise, in the same category as the Mafia. They use it as a back door, when the other laws don't do what they want.

I know a lot of you think the Waco authorities are in trouble. They aren't. They won't be able to get RICO convictions against most of those guys. But they can justify bringing the charges, and therefore the bail. It's a scary thing to think how easy it can be to get swept up in one of these things. I'm no bleeding-heart activist in favor of letting criminals out of jail - not by a long shot. But this thing gets abused constantly.

Here's a good little article, for those interested enough to read it:

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2007/08/william-l-anderson/michael-vick-and-the-feds/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The mud in Waco is starting to ooze out from under the rug..

http://mcatty.com/the-latest-on-waco-shooting-a-shocker/


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I do find it strange that any 1%ers, outlaw bikers or whatever you want to call them would be at a chain restaurant in a mall parking lot....

I have worked with a lot of them over the years. Never asked the exact question if they would hang out at some cheesy chain restaurant... most of them spent there time at holes in the walls down long back roads with one way in and out. With look outs along the way... not very social butterfly's

just an observation


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> $1,000,000 bonds for 170 people. Are they all being charged with capital murder? Does the judge(s) think they're all going to flee the country if released? The 8th Amendment is supposed to protect citizens from excessive bail. It's not supposed to be used to deter retaliation. ???


They don't have to flee the country.....just the jurisdiction. I would say there is a pretty good chance a lot of them would flee....the jurisdiction.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't call it fleeing, I'd call it going home.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

MEGABITE said:


> I wouldn't call it fleeing, I'd call it going home.


A true member of organized crime might be able to flee to another country and live the good life. Or they might get out and kill the witnesses against them. Many of these guys, probably most, have to pay the rent and try not to lose their jobs for being gone this long. Going home is exactly what they will do.

For those of you feeling smug about the way this is being prosecuted - keep in mind that the same RICO (organized crime) statutes being used here were used against tobacco companies. Still not persuaded that it's an abuse of the system? Then how about this:

*A sitting Senator of the United States is seriously proposing that the same RICO statutes be used to prosecute (and thereby punish) global warming deniers.* Not just some crackpot activist, this is a US Senator. I wish I was making it up. http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...a2c448-0574-11e5-8bda-c7b4e9a8f7ac_story.html

You think it's okay when they do this stuff to Mafia-types. Or bikers that you think are "bad people". But you've opened the door for them to put the same noose around your own neck, if one of them ever decides that they don't like something you do. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The mud in Waco is starting to ooze out from under the rug..
> 
> http://mcatty.com/the-latest-on-waco-shooting-a-shocker/


 Thanks for posting that. That information truly is a game changer. For those that won't read a whole article, the $1 Million per-person bail was set by a (*%* Justice of the Peace! Not a judge... a misdemeanor court JP!

Up until now, I thought that if a judge signed the order, they would get by without repercussions. This makes it a different story altogether.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The mud in Waco is starting to ooze out from under the rug..
> 
> http://mcatty.com/the-latest-on-waco-shooting-a-shocker/


I've said from the beginning this stinks! Smells like heavy bacon and I hope the real truth comes out. I don't think that truth is gonna be good for the cops.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

X2 mstrelectricman !


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't get me wrong here. I believe the police did some good here but then stepped over the line. Civil rights were violated most likely. The thing is, it could happen to us, just protestin the snapper laws!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

This story is running off the AP now. One Biker is suing, looks like a law firm out of Dallas is going to be taking these looking for some easy money.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/03/us/texas-biker-shooting-lawsuit/


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One thing I have always wanted to ask any one of these guys is exactly what legislative business they planned to discuss. They all parrot that, but something tells me that most of them couldn't give an example. 

An example would be the autocycle legislation that was just signed by Gov. Abbot that will become law on Sept. 1. For those that don't know, there's a new class of vehicle in Texas to accommodate the Polaris Slingshot. Up until that law was passed, you couldn't legally register one in Texas, but could if you were a resident of several other states. That's just one example. They are probably not Polaris riders, though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No dawg here...but I would like to know what forensics had to say the caliber of bullets that killed the dead were... Could all be the same..but don't see why all this investigation is taking so long to release to the public...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> No dawg here...but I would like to know what forensics had to say the caliber of bullets that killed the dead were... Could all be the same..but don't see why all this investigation is taking so long to release to the public...


 Don't hold your breath: anything that puts the cops in a bad light are going to get held tight under the "ongoing investigation" banner. You're probably going to have to wait until a trial..


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

A cossacks "club" memeber was on one of my friends Facebook page last night. It was getting heated. No, I don't believe for a minute that this is all they are involved in.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't think the Cossacks are classified an outlaw club.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

dwilliams35 said:


> No difference between the two whatsoever. One person assuming they have the right to intrude upon other people's peace and quiet. Simple juvenile inconsiderate rudeness.





tcbayman said:


> X2
> 
> And there is no reason to rev it up at every stop sign in the neighborhood. People need to grow up.


Bingo - I have nothing against bikers, but GTFU.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The meeting was one held monthly at that location for the Texas Coalition of Clubs. They have a website, they publish meeting minutes, they lobby state legislatures for laws favorable to motorcyclists. The coalition is made up of clubs that are comprised of firement, peace officers, the Christian Motorcycle Association, Bikers Against Child Abuse, and yes also clubs like the Banditos and others. I find it really hard to believe that every attendee at that venue is guilty of the RICO act for organized chrime. If so, then there must be some evidence somewhere that indicts the Coalition of Clubs as an organized crime entity. I only hope the facts come out, and those that have had their civil rights violated are compensated. Ultimately the tax payer will once again foot the bill for a militarized police force run amok.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The meeting was one held monthly at that location for the Texas Coalition of Clubs. They have a website, they publish meeting minutes, they lobby state legislatures for laws favorable to motorcyclists. The coalition is made up of clubs that are comprised of firement, peace officers, the Christian Motorcycle Association, Bikers Against Child Abuse, and yes also clubs like the Banditos and others. I find it really hard to believe that every attendee at that venue is guilty of the RICO act for organized chrime. If so, then there must be some evidence somewhere that indicts the Coalition of Clubs as an organized crime entity. I only hope the facts come out, and those that have had their civil rights violated are compensated. Ultimately the tax payer will once again foot the bill for a militarized police force run amok.


 If they're allowing the Bandidos in, they're pretty much opening themselves up to any RICO charges you can drum up.. An organization that knowingly accepts into their fold another organization who publicly brags about their criminal nature? What could go wrong?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

More info coming out, and testimony for the first time of what the surveillance videos shown. Starting to look like a Cossack vs Bandito war. This does not bode well for the Coalition of Clubs future. http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_53ece56c-d50d-547b-bcc0-dfbef1024746.html

I still do not believe that every bike there is guilty of organized chrime, and apparently some judges agree as there have been at least 50 bond reductions so far.

The coalition of clubs is like the United Nations, everyone gets in. By your logic, the UN is guilty of war crimes since member nations have so been charged.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> More info coming out, and testimony for the first time of what the surveillance videos shown. Starting to look like a Cossack vs Bandito war. This does not bode well for the Coalition of Clubs future. http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_53ece56c-d50d-547b-bcc0-dfbef1024746.html
> 
> I still do not believe that every bike there is guilty of organized chrime, and apparently some judges agree as there have been at least 50 bond reductions so far.
> 
> The coalition of clubs is like the United Nations, everyone gets in. By your logic, the UN is guilty of war crimes since member nations have so been charged.


 The UN isn't subject to RICO...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

True that, though sometimes I wish they were.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> More info coming out, and testimony for the first time of what the surveillance videos shown.* Starting to look like a Cossack vs Bandito war*. This does not bode well for the Coalition of Clubs future. http://www.wacotrib.com/news/courts...cle_53ece56c-d50d-547b-bcc0-dfbef1024746.html
> 
> I still do not believe that every bike there is guilty of organized chrime, and apparently some judges agree as there have been at least 50 bond reductions so far.
> 
> The coalition of clubs is like the United Nations, everyone gets in. By your logic, the UN is guilty of war crimes since member nations have so been charged.


Was that a mystery to you?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

BTW, Waco's "iron pigs" club is nothing but firemen and cops. I have a friend that was in that club. He got out when they wanted to gang bang his wife. Drugs, booze and sharing wives. Such a good group of guys.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/06/0...ut-dominated-by-sound-semi-automatic-gunfire/


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. I've been across town twice today. Haven't seen anything. They went to the jail out in the country. First I heard it was 50 bikers. One friend that's riding says they're expecting 1000. Who knows. All is quiet. I know they have to be burning up. It's freaking hot out!


----------

